# Newport RI places to visit in March?



## maspaws (Jan 31, 2010)

I was able to get a timeshare in Newport RI for March 12 -19.  I guess I wasn't thinking straight at the time that it is still winter there.  We live in Phoenix, and all our friends think we are nuts to go at that time of year.  I know that weather is unpredictable and it could be good couldn't it?  Any places we should absolutely go to.  We plan on sightseeing in Boston also as we have never been there.  Any suggestions or comforting words would be appreciated.  We really think even if it's chilly we could still sight see anyone have some great places to eat.  

Thanks,
Mary Ann


----------



## ausman (Jan 31, 2010)

I now reside in the region and have done so for a lot of years now and go to Newport quite a bit.

The earliest I go is around the end of April, which is a local school vacation week. If it weren't for that I'd hold off until mid May at the earliest.

Coming from Phoenix I would think you wouldn't be accustomed to the cold and wind and snow that can happen mid March. If you garden, as an indication, the ground will still be frozen.

Still, if you have the attitude to cope there is a lot to do in the area. Modern life is such that one goes from a heated car to a heated building and climate becomes somewhat discounted. 

Boston, I'm guessing is about two hours away. CT attractions, a little less but similar.


----------



## zazz (Feb 1, 2010)

Most of the mansions are closed until April 1.  I think the Breakers and one or two others are open year round. You can look up the Newport Preservation Society to see which ones are open.  Give those a try.

I think you are a week too early for restaurant week.  I was there last year and its a nice way to get some dinners in town for not too much dough.

I can only guess what weather has been like in RI.  But considering how cold its been in Philly, I would guess that its really chilly up there in March.

Boston is not quite two hours away.  The casinos in Connecticut are probably an hour or so if that's your thing.  The tennis hall of fame is up there if you like tennis.

Other than that, go out and grab some nice meals.  Lots of good restaurants in Newport.  Stop by the Newport Creamery for breakfast.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 1, 2010)

March is cold and there can still be snowstorms. Boston is at least 90 minutes away where there is plenty to do. Dress warm.

You could go to the Wrentham FactoryOutlets which is not far from Foxboro Stadium and Patriot Place.


----------



## Corky (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, the weather can be frightful in March but there are many great off season restaurant bargains available.  The Newport Art Museum is open in March and has lovely exhibits.  There are plenty of shops, but no indoor malls, and many shops will only be open on the weekends.

You are lucky to be visiting Newport on Saturday, March 13 - the day of the St. Patrick's Day parade.  This is a fun event with bands, pirates, clowns, etc. marching down Thames Street from 11-2.  Bring something green to wear.  

There's lots of history and culture in Newport.  Stop at the Visitor's Center for a list of what's going on that week.


----------



## liborn2 (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.gonewport.com/  CHECK OUT THINGS TO SEE AND DO...
I love Newport every moment of the year..
Yes it could be cold, but mid March could also be nice..in like a lion out like a lamb...below are some interests you might like to visit..plus with the St. Paddy's Day Parade..everyone is Irish..so just join along.
If you are a tennis fan..you will totally enjoy the Tennis Hall of Fame..even some non tennis fans found it interesting..
Do you like the slots to gamble?  just minutes away is Grand Casino for some fun....Hunt down the Christmas Tree shop in Middletown.just 10 minutes away
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/
Jamestown just over the Newport Bridge..if you enjoy state parks visit 
http://www.riparks.com/beaverta1.htm  worth the visit..
How about the Vineyards in Newport area..Cliff Walk..don't leave Newport without walking it..and check with the Visitor Center for daily excursions as well..I truly believe you will have a wonderful visit..and find yourself leaving town wishing you had more time...


Mar 1 - Mar 31	
"Newportant People"

Newportant People: Watercolors by William Heydt. This series of watercolors is a nod to some of the people who add character and vitality to the Newport scene. January 9 - April 4, 2010.

Newport Art Museum
Address: 	76 Bellevue Avenue, Newport, RI 02840
Phone: 	401-848-8200	 	 	 	 	 

Mar 1 - Mar 28

Windows to our Soul: Portraits in Charcoal by Brenda Levasseur

Dartmouth, Massachusetts artist Brenda Levasseur's sensitive portrayals of friends, family and famous people. January 16 - March 28, 2010.

Newport Art Musem
Address: 	76 Bellevue Avenue, Newport, RI 02840
Phone: 	401-848-8200	 	 	 	 	 

Mar 1 - Mar 31

Newport Irish Heritage Month

Celebrate all that is Irish during this exciting month-long event and a festive St. Patrick's Day parade on March 13.

AOH Newport
Address: 	Citywide, Newport, RI 02840
Phone: 	401-847-8671	 	 	 	 	 

Mar 1 - Mar 31

Newport Annual Members’ Juried Exhibition

The region’s largest, most comprehensive exhibition of contemporary art by regional artists returns to the Newport Art Museum. Free for Newport Art Museum members; $10 for non-members. Exhibit runs from February 6 - May 23, 2010.

Newport Art Museum
Address: 	76 Bellevue Avenue, Newport, RI 02840
Phone: 	401-848-8200	 	 	 	 	 

Mar 3 - Mar 31

Tea by the Sea

This show highlights the tradition of creating tea vessels -- teapots, tea cups and tea accessories! March 3 - April 3, 2010.

Newport Potters Guild
Address: 	302 Thames St, Newport, RI 02840
Phone: 	401-619-4880	 	 	 	 	 

Mar 12 - Mar 13

The Bit Players: Comedy Improv Troupe

Fridays & Saturdays at 8pm. Newport's Award-winning comedy Improv Show. You'll lol at Bits created on the spot from audience suggestions. Improv comedy provides lots of laughs for the audience and a rich artistic outlet for the players.

Firehouse Theater
Address: 	4 Equality Park Place, Newport, RI 02840
Phone: 	401-849-3473	 	 	 	 	 

Mar 13

Saint Patrick's Day Parade

11am. Find your best green attire, keep your eyes open for leprechauns, and join in the revelry to celebrate St. Patrick's Day in Newport! The parade begins at 11 a.m. at City Hall, runs through Washington Square, down Thames Street, and ends at St. Augustine's Church.

Address: 	Downtown, Newport, RI
Phone: 	401-845-9123	 	Toll Free: 	800-976-5122	 	 	 


 2010 Schedule MANSIONS THAT ARE OPEN  JANUARY 4 – APRIL 2

The Breakers
Open Daily
House opens at 10 am, last tour admission at 4 pm, house and grounds close at 5 pm.

Marble House & The Elms
Open weekends and holidays, and daily February 16 - 19 for Newport Winter Festival.
Houses open at 10 am, last tour admission at 4 pm, houses and grounds close at 5 pm.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are some suggestions that are a day trip away using Newport as your home base:

Mentioned earlier are 2 Connecticut casinos Foxwood (46 miles away) & Mohegan Suns (65 miles away)
http://www.foxwoods.com/default.aspx
http://www.mohegansun.com/gateway/index.html

Mystic Seaport and Mystic Aquarium (both about 46 mile away) located in Mystic, Connecticut
http://www.mysticseaport.org/
http://www.mysticaquarium.org/

Old Sturbridge Village (about 90 miles away) located in Sturbridge, Massachusetts
http://www.osv.org/

Battleship Cove (about 21 miles away) located in Fall River, Massachusetts. Home of the battleship Massachusetts and support vessels. 
http://www.battleshipcove.com/

Plymouth Rock and Plimoth Plantation (both about 57 miles away) located in Plymouth, Massachusetts.
http://www.pilgrimhall.org/Rock.htm
http://www.plimoth.org/

Visit Cape Cod; much will be closed but I enjoy my time there no matter what the season. About 58 miles to the Cape Cod Canal and if you went to Provincetown (tip of Cape Cod) another 61 miles. At least traffic won't be a problem.

Boston, as mentioned earlier, much to do there; too much to list, about 71 miles away.

Salem, Massachusetts, home of the Salem witchcraft trials in 1692. about 105 miles away.
http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/salem/salem.htm
http://www.salemwitchmuseum.com/

New Bedford, Massachusetts and the whaling museum there, about 30 miles away.
http://www.whalingmuseum.org/

Providence Place Shopping Mall located in downtown Providence, About 34 miles away.
http://www.providenceplace.com/

Mark Twain House & Museum located in Hartford Connecticut. about 88 miles away.
http://www.marktwainhouse.org/neh/

The Submarine Force Library & Museum, Home of the USS Nautilus located in Groton, Connecticut. About 52 miles away.  
http://www.ussnautilus.org/virtualTour/index.shtml

Last one and the furthest, the LL Bean main store in Freeport, Maine. About 205 miles away. On the way there you'll pass by the Kittery (Maine) Factory Outlet stores. Be certain of the weather before attempting this trip.
http://www.llbean.com/?qs=3009633
http://www.thekitteryoutlets.com/

Enjoy your stay in Newport and dress warm



SBtS


----------



## maspaws (Feb 2, 2010)

wow thanks so much,  I feel much better now about the money I spent on airfare and exchanging.  Looks like there is lots to do, and with our new coats and gloves we should be able to do just fine.  Thanks again for all your input, I'll give you all a report when we get back, lots of great information.

Mary Ann


----------



## scanlon100 (Feb 2, 2010)

Be sure to check out Beach 2 There is a prep school nearby that is kind of interesting.

defo check out Cliff walk

Be positive Mid march can be ok sometimes. You are not going to the artic

Anyone named Mary Ann must be Irish. The largest parade is in manhattan on march 17. NYC is always fun and it is further south than Newport and some malls on the way down.

Newport has its own slot casino

A lot of people like Newport when less crowded


----------



## scanlon100 (Mar 15, 2010)

Maspaws

I suppose by now you are thinking you got some bad advice from some of us on Newport weather. It is supposed to be 50 degrees or more for the rest of week starting tomorrow.

It could have been snow!


----------

